# WMP license... "not connected the internet" ?



## kalv (May 21, 2005)

I try to open a video in Windows Media Player with a license. It says Acquiring License, about 5 seconds into it, it says 

Windows media player has detected that you are not connected to the Internet. COnnect to the Internet, and then try again.


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

First of all are you connected to the internet ? :grin:

I despise the Windows Media Player. Try playing your file in the VLC Player. It is a lot more sufficient that the WMP.


----------



## needhelpio (Jun 11, 2005)

all the videos that require a license are scrambled in VLC. The videos that don't require a license, they work fine.


----------



## needhelpio (Jun 11, 2005)

problem fixed!! The options connect to the internet wasn't checked. Thank you everyone!


----------



## Grove (Jun 21, 2005)

Am I the only one confused here ? I thought it was kalv who had that problem, not you, needhelpio ... :4-dontkno


----------

